# Tarping an EPDM Roof



## coolroof (May 22, 2009)

Hello,

I'm considering tarping a portion of a Firestone EPDM roof for purposes of keeping an upper room in the house cooler during summer months. I'm considering using this product: http://shop.coversuperstore.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=catalog.catalog&categoryID=255. The roof is newer with no problems and has a good pitch. Since I would only cover a portion of the roof water would get under the tarp. 

My question is: Are there any negative affects (e.g. damage to the EPDM) that can come from securing a tarp to an EPDM roof for 3-4 months?

I know that a roof coating could be applied but I'm looking for a low-cost temporary solution that could save a couple bucks on my cooling bill.

Thanks!


----------



## rwolfe (May 14, 2009)

My question would be, "how are you going to secure the tarp". If it was a good idea, I'm thinking I may have seen it done before, considering I live in florida. 

I think the only way it would be a good idea is if you were able to secure it without damaging the exisitng roof system. If not, a couple thick coats of elastomeric would be your best bet. To specifically answer your question, the tarp will have no negative affect on the existing EPDM just by coming into contact with it.


----------



## BornaRoofer (Oct 28, 2008)

Depending on how big the roof is a acrylic coating may be the cheaper alternative in the long run. Tarps are not cheap and wont last a year if your lucky. 
But no the tarp wont hurt the epdm if you don't poke holes in the rubber.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

If you truly want a cool roof, install some kind of liquid applied roofign system like Er systems elastomeric. Heck even the crap they sell at home cheapo would lower the surface temprature of your black epdm roof.


----------

